# My 'Active Cuddler'



## HAZARDxSTONE (Jan 23, 2012)

Cambria is definitely a cuddler more than an explorer. Something I've noticed recently is that she 'actively' cuddles me. I take her out, put her on a towel, and on my lap (she likes to pee on mommy) and then cover us with one of my blankets while I watch tv or do some work.
As of recently, she's been snuggling up on me. She'll pop her head out from under all the blankets, put her hands up on my belly and look at me as she falls asleep. Let me tell you, it's the most adorable thing. Even when I have a light or two on, she'll do it.

Anyone else have a little lover out there?


----------



## pink-ster (Mar 3, 2012)

that is sooo adorable.. god I hope mine is a cuddler when I get her.. so much.


----------



## HAZARDxSTONE (Jan 23, 2012)

Perfect example. =]


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

awww...that is so sweet!! Nuala is also a cuddler. She crawl up to my neck and nuzzel into my hair and fall asleep. I know she's in a real deep sleep when I start to feel her little legs twitch lightly. It's like she's dreaming about running on her wheel. hehe.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

This is incredibly adorable! Mine does the exact same thing nualasmom's does, but I don't really like to let her do that in fear of hair getting stuck on her feet. Instead she cuddles under my t-shirt or on top of my boobs


----------



## Armywife (Aug 19, 2011)

My little one is a cuddler too. I absolutely love it. She is a mommy's girl


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Awww 

Kashi is the same. He will splat with his face facing me, and he will stare with me with his beady eyes while I pet his face. Usually he will sigh and then close his eyes and fall asleep ^_^


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Awww
> 
> Kashi is the same. He will splat with his face facing me, and he will stare with me with his beady eyes while I pet his face. Usually he will sigh and then close his eyes and fall asleep ^_^


OMG That sounds so cute! I wish Agatha was that friendly, but I am happy with the fact that even in this short period of time I've had her, she is becoming more and more friendly towards me, who knows? Maybe she will turn to be as Kashi :3


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

vasogoma said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> > Awww
> ...


Yeah, just keep at it  Kashi has always been pretty friendly, but I think we've really made a close bond over the last few months. I've had him for almost two years now, and starting just a couple of months ago, he's started becoming much more responsive to me, rather than being passive. Before when I used to take him out for cuddle time, he never really displayed any signs of affection towards me. It was more me showering him with kisses and cuddles and him tolerating it :lol: These days his behavior has changed. When I take him out, it's like he recognizes me and actually wants to interact with me ^_^


----------



## rswancutt07 (Nov 27, 2011)

So cute! I love the name ... does it by any chance have a reference to the band Coheed and Cambria? I wanted to name my boy Coheed - and now regret not doing it!


----------



## HAZARDxSTONE (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah, that's where I got it from. =] I played with a few names, but kept coming back to Cambria. I keep joking I have to get a little boy to name Coheed, but I think one is a handful so that will have to wait. Haha


----------

